# Need help with keyless remote!!



## Marnoot (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, I just recently became a Nissan owner and need some help. I bought a used 2001 Maxima from a used car dealer. It came with only one key and no remote. I bought a new remote/fob from eBay, P/N: 282682Y, which I believe is the correct part for this year/model. When I attempt to program it, I do the steps, inserting the key 6 times, leave it in, the hazard lights blink, turn the ignition to ACC, but when I then press the lock button on the keyless remote, nothing happens. The hazard lights are supposed to blink twice, indicating the car has accepted the new remote. But they don't. The remote was "guaranteed" to be functioning. The battery is good.

Any ideas of where to go from here? I can't afford to have a dealer fix this for me. I know that remote entry is standard equipment for this model, so I know it has it, but the programming sequence just won't work. Help!!

Thanks!


----------



## pjd822 (Apr 4, 2005)

*For what it is worth*

Hi, I bought a remote for my '01 on ebay and followed these instructions and it works (if yours doesn't, I would say it is kaput):

1) Get inside the car and close door.
2) Using the "lock/unlock" button in the car lock the car.
3) Insert the key into the ignition and then take it out completely.
4) Repeat step three until the turn signals on the das blink.
5) Once the signals blink, turn the key in the ignition to the "on" position (do not start the car).
6) Press any button on the remote you are programming.
7) Lock and then unlock the car with the "lock/unlock" button in the car.
8) If you are programming more than one remote repeat steps 6 and 7 until all the remotes are programmed.
9) Do not program more than four remotes.
10) When done programming all remotes turn the key to the off position and take it out.

Good luck, Paul





Marnoot said:


> Hi, I just recently became a Nissan owner and need some help. I bought a used 2001 Maxima from a used car dealer. It came with only one key and no remote. I bought a new remote/fob from eBay, P/N: 282682Y, which I believe is the correct part for this year/model. When I attempt to program it, I do the steps, inserting the key 6 times, leave it in, the hazard lights blink, turn the ignition to ACC, but when I then press the lock button on the keyless remote, nothing happens. The hazard lights are supposed to blink twice, indicating the car has accepted the new remote. But they don't. The remote was "guaranteed" to be functioning. The battery is good.
> 
> Any ideas of where to go from here? I can't afford to have a dealer fix this for me. I know that remote entry is standard equipment for this model, so I know it has it, but the programming sequence just won't work. Help!!
> 
> Thanks!


----------

